# IBM x3650 7945i75 eth BCM5709 not working



## hao982062 (Jan 17, 2011)

Using FreeBSD 7.3 amd64

`ifconfig -a`

```
cdce0: flags=108802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 2a:00:00:00:00:00
	media: Ethernet 10baseT/UTP
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 17, 2011)

`pciconfig -lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x72701014 chip=0x34068086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub to ESI Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x34081014 chip=0x34088086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x34091014 chip=0x34098086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x340a1014 chip=0x340a8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x340c1014 chip=0x340c8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:7:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x340e1014 chip=0x340e8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:9:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x34101014 chip=0x34108086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:16:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34258086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers - Port 0'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none1@pci0:0:16:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34268086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Routing and Protocol Layer Registers - Port 0'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none2@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34278086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers - Port 1'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none3@pci0:0:17:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34288086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Routing & Protocol Layer Registers - Port 1'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none4@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x342e8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub System Management Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none5@pci0:0:20:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34228086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none6@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34238086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none7@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34388086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Throttle Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
ioapic0@pci0:0:21:0:	class=0x080020 card=0x00000000 chip=0x342f8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Trusted Execution Technology Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none8@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x34301014 chip=0x34308086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none9@pci0:0:22:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x34311014 chip=0x34318086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none10@pci0:0:22:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x34321014 chip=0x34328086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none11@pci0:0:22:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x34331014 chip=0x34338086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none12@pci0:0:22:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x34291014 chip=0x34298086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none13@pci0:0:22:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x342a1014 chip=0x342a8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none14@pci0:0:22:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x342b1014 chip=0x342b8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
none15@pci0:0:22:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x342c1014 chip=0x342c8086 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DMA Engine'
    class      = base peripheral
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x3a371014 chip=0x3a378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x3a381014 chip=0x3a388086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x3a3c1014 chip=0x3a3c8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib7@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x3a401014 chip=0x3a408086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x3a481014 chip=0x3a488086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci2@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x3a341014 chip=0x3a348086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x3a351014 chip=0x3a358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x3a361014 chip=0x3a368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x3a3a1014 chip=0x3a3a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib10@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x244e1014 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x3a181014 chip=0x3a188086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018a card=0x3a201014 chip=0x3a208086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SATA2(4Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none16@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x3a301014 chip=0x3a308086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SMB controller  (50011458)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:31:5:	class=0x010185 card=0x3a261014 chip=0x3a268086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SATA2(2Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
bce0@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x163914e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
bce1@pci0:11:0:1:	class=0x020000 card=0x163914e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
mfi0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x010400 card=0x03b21014 chip=0x00791000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
pcib9@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x03691014 chip=0x0452101b rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Vitesse Semiconductor'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x03691014 chip=0x0530102b rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 17, 2011)

`dmesg -a` 

```
bce0: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (A0)> mem 0x92a00000-0x92a3ffff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci11
bce0: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(3507): Firmware synchronization timeout! msg_data = 0x01020002
bce0: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(4529): Firmware did not complete initialization!
bce0: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(906): Controller reset failed!
device_attach: bce0 attach returned 6
bce1: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-T (A0)> mem 0x92a40000-0x92a7ffff irq 40 at device 0.1 on pci11
bce1: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(3507): Firmware synchronization timeout! msg_data = 0x01020002
bce1: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(4529): Firmware did not complete initialization!
bce1: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(906): Controller reset failed!
device_attach: bce1 attach returned 6
```


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 17, 2011)

`pciconf -lv`

```
bce0@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x163914e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
bce1@pci0:11:0:1:	class=0x020000 card=0x163914e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 18, 2011)

uname -a

```
uname -a

FreeBSD  7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Jan 17 16:59:51 CST 2011     root@:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/HAOJIE  amd64
```


----------



## vermaden (Jan 18, 2011)

@hao982062

Maybe FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE/RC2 will work here ... or at least 9-CURRENT


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks! i try it.


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 19, 2011)

The problem is not the system, nor the driver, today, I carefully read the bios in the set and found a very strange phenomenon is that the two onboard NIC's MAC address of all 0, so I took the server off the first of two power After re-opening the server, and then enter the bios to watch MAC changes. 

Thinking the problem, please subsequent X3650 M3 boot the new machine to a two-step, turned in the BIOS, network card information if all is 0, then on again. Ufei imm cause of this reason is that the two modules on the early card start settings. 

This problem is very strange took me four days, arguably IBM's server should not be so, ah, but this is my look carefully, and after the card and verify that only work properly. 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## hao982062 (Jan 19, 2011)

My bar card information is displayed, the user would like to have some of the X3650 little help.


```
ifconfig -a
bce0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=1bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether e4:1f:13:b4:62:d4
        inet 10.20.62.62 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.20.62.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
bce1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=1bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether e4:1f:13:b4:62:d6
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
cdce0: flags=108802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 2a:00:00:00:00:00
        media: Ethernet 10baseT/UTP
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------



## richardpl (Jan 19, 2011)

If problem is in bce(4) does removing one of bce devices fix problem?

Please learn English or let somebody else translate it because reading your post(s) is awful experience.


----------

